# Looking for Louis Vuitton..



## cor3ypwnsyou690 (Nov 11, 2003)

anyone know where i can get Louis Vuitton on my seats.. upholstery and my doors.. thanks and how much do u think that will run me.. and if not LV maybe Gucci thanks


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

I can get that for you how far are you from Pensacola?


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

we do them here in cincy..... or if you just want to buy the material and know how many yards you need....


----------



## cor3ypwnsyou690 (Nov 11, 2003)

i live in central florida, i need my seats, my headliner and my doors done in it, how much would that run me? on a 1993 town car


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

depending on how much of the door you want covered roughly $1700


----------



## cor3ypwnsyou690 (Nov 11, 2003)

I need, Dashboard, Seats (center), rear seats (center) headliner, and the doors not fully doors just like a slant stripe if u get what im saying... how much would that run me and how much to install and about how long will that take..


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

$1500 and a week tops


----------



## Chris_Dee (Apr 6, 2003)

dont do it all this louis vitton shit wont be in style so much in a year get something basic and lasting thats nice unless your loaded and can change your interior whenever u wanna fit in


----------



## cor3ypwnsyou690 (Nov 11, 2003)

i just want somethin thats going to look good to look good to me.. its really not what anyone else thinks.. i think it looks good on some parts of cars with the right color

thats just me.. i dont care what other people think its not there car and money


----------



## 93caprice (Dec 30, 2003)

i got my shit from fabric king . com and wrapped my inside of my wood steering wheel with tan gold Lv fabric. shits Hott mann... aint goin out of style. and its the love baby an my money


----------



## luxsporton22z (Jul 2, 2003)

how much can you get the fabric for? im looking to do my roof myselft so i just need hte fabric.


----------



## dre (Apr 15, 2003)

i sell gucci,lv,burberry fabric $60 yd. I hav every color i even have the new colors they are $180 yd.i can do 10 yds $160 yd.2512482290 damein

orange tangerine gucci with white gg's
fire orange with black gg's
kandy apple green gucci with black gg's
yellow lv with red lv symbols.
yellow gucci with green gucci symbols
yellow gucci with purple gg's.


----------



## cor3ypwnsyou690 (Nov 11, 2003)

Well, this is what im thinking of doing, i wrecked my old towncar not to long ago and been without a car for a while, so im going to go out and buy a 1990 towncar, put 20 inch chrome wires (yes 20s ) but i think it will look good, get the seats and shit done in dark red gucci fab with white gg's and have that around white seats... and get the ouside painted kandy red :-\ i think it will look good, with chrome trim  4 tens in the trunk, and ill be set..


----------



## Hop2This (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cor3ypwnsyou690_@Feb 9 2004, 04:45 PM
> *Well, this is what im thinking of doing, i wrecked my old towncar not to long ago and been without a car for a while, so im going to go out and buy a 1990 towncar, put 20 inch chrome wires (yes 20s ) but i think it will look good, get the seats and shit done in dark red gucci fab with white gg's and have that around white seats... and get the ouside painted kandy red :-\ i think it will look good, with chrome trim  4 tens in the trunk, and ill be set..*


 That shit would be hot as fuck, but you should forget that 20" shit and slap some 13 or 14" wires, get em powdercoated kandy red with some chrome or sutin, thatd be straight


----------



## cor3ypwnsyou690 (Nov 11, 2003)

orderd 22s gold wires with the spinning kit with it.. should be here in a week or two.. ill get the seats and paint done in the next month.. one


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cor3ypwnsyou690_@Feb 23 2004, 01:47 PM
> *orderd 22s gold wires with the spinning kit with it.. should be here in a week or two.. ill get the seats and paint done in the next month.. one*


this I gotta see :cheesy: 



Last edited by 90towncar at Feb 23 2004, 02:18 PM


----------



## cor3ypwnsyou690 (Nov 11, 2003)

coming soon.. im buying a 1975 cadillac coupe deville to work on now, so the paint is going to have to wait for a lil while for the towncar.. but ill get it done before christmas


----------

